# Gentoo problem z xami

## d3m0nek

Witam

Otóz chciałem przetestować gentoo uruchamian livecd wszystko pięknie sie ładuje, ale gdy następuje próba włączenia środowiska graficznego monitor wyłącza się i wyświetla komunikat ENTERING SLEEP MODE... postanowiłem zrobić test na brata monitorze, ale to samo... co zrobić?

----------

## psycepa

nie wiem czy to to ale moze wylacz acpi/apm przy bootowaniu...

----------

## d3m0nek

Jakbyś mógł to zagadaj na gadu: 2812410

Z góry dzięki

----------

## Poe

 *d3m0nek wrote:*   

> Jakbyś mógł to zagadaj na gadu: 2812410
> 
> Z góry dzięki

 

po to jest forum by udzielac odpowiedzi na nim, a nie sciagac ludzi na priva. jasne, mozna przy okazji. 

nie wiesz jak wylaczyc te dwie opcje przy bootowaniu cd? spojrz do opcji zanim nacisniesz enter dla zabootowania (prawdopodobnie klawisz F2)... i najprawdopodowniej bedzie to opcja noacpi/noapm

pozdrawiam

----------

## d3m0nek

thx spróbuję... dodam jeszcze że inne livecd np. z czasopisma hakin9 działają... a co do priva chciałbym mieć kontakt z jakimś linux specem

----------

## psycepa

popieram to co pisze poe

po pierwsze, jesli chcesz to mozesz podac JIDa, wtedy _ewentualnie_ moge sie odezwac.

po drugie, lepiej jak wszytko bedzie jawne, ostatnio w naszym kraju wsziedzie wszystkiego sie doszukuja, wiec lepiej nie ryzykowac  :Twisted Evil:  .

zreszta rozwiazanie twojego problemu moze sie kiedys przydac komus innemu, wiec lepiej jak wszytko bedzie tutaj, od poczatku do konca.

pozdrawiam

edit

ja nie jestem zadnym linux specem, w dodatku pewnie Cie nie stac na moje uslugi jako 'linux speca'  :Wink: 

----------

## d3m0nek

;D ano może i mnie nie stać  :Razz: 

Wpisałem boot: gentoo -noacpi -noapm 

Ale nadal jest ten sam problem :/ Może podmiana /etc/X11/xorg.conf z działającego hakin9 livecd zadziała? Sprawdziałem na gentoo mam sterownik vesa...

----------

## d3m0nek

Może jednak ktoś mi pomoże? :/ Bardzo chce gentoo

----------

## rasheed

A ja Ferrari 350 GTZ, wymienimy się?

BP,MSPANC  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

jesli _naprawde_ chcesz gentoo, ale tak _Naprawde_, albo jeszcze lepiej _NAPRAWDE_ (cii  :Wink: ), to dasz rade przejsc instalacje w trybie tekstowym (nawet oslawiony leshek, bohater tlumow) dal rade:).

tak wiec, zakasaj rekawy, zrob duzo kawy, odpal linksa z handbookiem, i do dziela.

w ten sposob nauczysz sie o wiele wiecej niz przy instalacji w GUI, a pozatym oszczedzisz nam przy okazji tuzina trywialnych badz glupich pytan  :Smile: 

zycze powodzenia. naprawde.

rasheed, tez sie dopisuje do tego ferrari  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

zaczyna sie tu robić totalna dziecinada. Autorowi wątku proponuję odrobinę spoważnieć.

Zamykam.

----------

